# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Afganistan işgaline bir de bu açıdan bakın

## bozok

*İşTE UYUşTURUCU BARONLARI*



14.06.2010 17:32

Afganistan Aralık 2001’de Amerikan hakimiyetine girdikten sonra bu ülkenin kalkınması için buraya milyarlarca dolar para aktarılmış, hala da aktarılmaktadır. Yalnız ABD’nin 2006 yılından itibaren ABD Uluslararası Geliştirme Ajansı (USA Agency for International Development-USAID) tarafından aktarılan para 5 milyar doların üzerindedir. ABD Devlet Bakanı Hillary Clinton, *Afganistan’a son 7 yılda yapılan yardımların çoğu boşa gitmiştir,* demiştir.(The Washıngton Post 31.03.2009)

Birleşmiş Milletler ve diğer yardım örgütleri vasıtasıyla gelen diğer milyarlarca dolar da ayrı bir konudur.* Bu paraların büyük bir kısmı Afganistan’ın gelişme ve alt yapı harcamalarına gitmeden buradaki güç odaklarının cebine gider. 28 milyon nüfusu olan Afganistan’a neredeyse günde 2 milyon dolardan fazla yardım parası girmektedir.* Fakat yollar çamur içinde, belediye temel hizmetleri, sağlık teşkilatı, eğitim son derece kötü durumdadır. Yardım parasının çoğu Afgan halkına ve ülkesine bir fayda sağlamadan buharlaşmaktadır. 

*Bu yardımlardan Afgan halkı değil sözde Afganistan’ı yeniden inşa etme ihalelerini alan Amerikan firmaları ile her türlü pis işlere bulaşmış bürokratlar, hükümet görevlileri, uyuşturucu baronları faydalanmaktadır.* US Daily’nin yaptırdığı araştırmada Afganistan’da bir sürü suiistimale bulaşmış olduğu ortaya çıkan Amerikan DAI şirketi buna rağmen 2005’de Afganistan’da 150 milyon dolarlık ihale almıştı.(The Washington Post, 25.11.2005) 

BM Uyuşturucu Suçları Ofisi’nin raporuna göre Afgan halkı gelirinin üçte bir rüşvete gidiyor.(UNODC.org) Bu rüşvetçi hükümeti ve Başkanı Hamid Karzai’yi Aralık 2001’de eliyle bulup getiren Amerika yönetimidir. 2005 ve 2009 seçimleri de herkesin bildiği gibi şaibelidir.

2007 yılında Afganistan’da yapılan kamuoyu araştırmasına göre bugünkü Afgan hükümeti 1980’lerin Sovyet destekli, 1990’ların Taliban destekli hükümetlerinden daha rüşvetçi ve yozlaşmış hükümettir. ( Khaleej Times, 19.03.2007) Afgan halkının çoğu da ABD’nin terörist olarak gösterdiği Taliban’ı ABD’nin dolaylı yoldan desteklediğine inanıyor.(2. 05. 2010, Guardian) 

*UYUşTURUCU BARONLARI*
Afganistan hükümetinin Yolsuzluklarla Mücadele Komisyonu Başkanı İzetullah Vasifi 15 Temmuz 1987’de ABD’de piyasa değeri 2 milyon dolarlık eroinle yakalanıp tutuklandı ve 4 yıla yakın hapis cezasına çarptırılmıştı. (Assoc.Press, 8.03.2007) şimdi bu adam eskiden beraber çalıştığı eroin kaçakçılığı yapan uyuşturucu baronlarını denetleyecek kurumun başında *Başbakan Hamid Karzai’nin erkek kardeşi Ahmet Veli Karzai Başbakan tarafından Kandahar eyaletine Vilayet Konseyi Başkanı olarak atanmış olup ülkenin en büyük uyuşturucu baronudur.*(The New York Times, 24.11.2007, 5.10.2008)

Afganistan’ın en güçlü adamlarından biri olup herkesin çekindiği bir figür olan Ahmet V. Karzai, yalnız Başbakan olan kardeşi tarafından değil, CIA dolayısıyla ABD tarafından da korunmakta, CIA tarından uzun yıllardır maaş bile verilmektedir. (The New York Times, 28.10.2009) Rahatlıkla İran yolu üzerinden bütün dünyaya yayılan eroin kaçakçılığını yürütmektedir. (The Globe and Mail, 3.05.2008, The New York Times, 24.11.2207)

Ahmet V. Karzai Amerikalı yetkililerle işbirliği yaptığını itiraf etmekte fakat, CIA’dan maaş aldığını kabul etmemektedir. Zaten CIA’nın parasına ihtiyacı yoktur milyar dolarlık eroin kaçakçılığında başrolü oynamaktadır. 

Afganistan’ın uyuşturucu baronları CIA’nın da kontrol ettiği 4 milyar dolarlık eroin kaçakçılığını yürütmektedir. ( Aryn Barker, Why Wali Karzai is a problem for Afghanistan and U.S The Time, 28.10.2009)

Bu miktar eroin Batı ülkelerine ulaşınca yüz milyar dolarlık rakamlara ulaşmaktadır. Afganistan dünya kaçak eroin ticaretinin %95’ini elinde tutmaktadır. Bu yaratılan yüz milyarlarca dolarlık değerin kontrolünü dolaylı yollardan kontrol etmeyi ABD göz ardı etmesi düşünülemez. Ahmet Veli Karzai’yi kontrol altında tutmak, kardeşini Başbakan yapmak, eroin ticaretinden büyük pay almak, Taliban’ı gündemde tutmak Orta Asya coğrafyasını kontrol altına alma planları Afgan işgalinin ana sebeplerinden biridir.

*Başbakan Hamid Karzai 2008 yılında Time dergisine verdiği röportajda kardeşi Ahmet Karzai hakkında eroin kaçakçısı suçlamalarının olduğunu bugüne kadar kimsenin geçerli bir kanıt sunmadığını öne sürer. Halbuki The New York Times kaç kere TIR yüklü kaçak eroinin ihbar edildiği fakat araya Afganlı ve Amerikalı yetkililerin girerek olayı örtbas ettiklerini defalarca yazdı.* 

Yine New York Times (5.10.2008) Hacı Aman Keri adlı Afganlının 2006 yılında eroin kaçakçılığını ihbar ettiğini fakat adamın 2002 yılında Afgan Başkan Yardımcısına yapılan suikastin suçlusu olarak yakalanıp hapse atıldığını mahkemenin delil bulamayıp suçlu olmadığına karar vermesine rağmen hala hapishaneden salınmadığı Batı dünyasının bu konuda hiçbir şey yapmadığını kamuoyuna duyurdu. Bu arada Afganistan Yüksek Mahkemesi Başkanı Abdül Selam Azimi Hamid’in de Karzai’nin eski danışmanı olduğunu hatırlatalım.

Afgan işgali dünyada 120–190 milyar dolar arasında olan kaçak eroin ticaretinin kontrolünün bir kısmını sağlamaya çalışırken bu paranın büyük bir kısmı da para aklama yollarıyla Batılı finans kurumlarına gitmektedir. Bu illegal paranın büyük bir kısmı bir şekilde Batı finans kurumları ağına girip hem aklanmakta hemde bu finans kurumlarına büyük avantaj sağlamaktadır. Afgan işgalinin boyutları ve kapsamı buz yığının su yüzünden görünen kısmından çok daha büyüktür.

İngiliz Prof. Halford Mackinder (1861–1947) daha 1919 yılında Avrasya bölgesine hakim olanın dünyaya hakim olacağını yazmamış mıydı (The Geographical Pilot of History)? Artık bu oyunların farkına varmak gerekmiyor mu? Zaten bu oyunların baş plancılarından Prof. Zbigniew Brzezinski de (PBS Televiz. 14.06.2007) “Bizim önümüzdeki en büyük tehlike dünyanın global politikaların artık farkına varmasıdır” diyordu. 

*İsmail Tokalak*
Odatv.com

----------

